# Looking for a style similar to Port Authority LM1003



## coastal sp (Jul 8, 2013)

I am looking for a t-shirt similar to Port Authority LM1003. It is a 4.1 ounce silk spun, short sleeve, scoop necked ladies t. The most important thing is that it has the same hand as the PA style.


----------

